# Feeder circuit for a Chiller



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The connection that read 2 Mohms, was between the conductor and what?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Additon to 480sparky's comment is how long you have the megaohmeter on as well ??

And what voltage level you ran the megaohm meter on ??

Merci,Marc


----------



## supremehtg (Jul 6, 2010)

Gentlemen:

1. between the conductor and ground
2. 1,000 volts
3. the ohmmeter was on for 15 seconds

Thank you.


----------

